# Bloody Show?? Lasting 1 week now



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi

please can you give me some advice.

I have had a bloody discharge for 1 week now. It comes throughout the day esp mornings. It started as very little browny coloured discharge and after a few days has become more nucousy and dark red in colour (like the end of a period).

2 days ago whilst going to toilet, a mucousy 'plug' tinged red fell out about the size of a 2 pence piece.
Bloody discharge (brownish red) has continued since then on and off each day. I've also been getting sore contractions under my breasts that only last a few minutes a fe times a day - not regular but sore.

I had a cervical check 6 days ago (1 day after bloody discharge started) and doc said cervix was closed. Swab was clear but a lot of blood in urine.

I am 35+5wks when bleed started and 36+3 today.

Do you think labour might come soon? Is there any way to tell? Is this common to continue with this bloody discharge? Hospital told me only come abck if waters break or bleed is bright red but I'm worreid this is going on too long.

Thank you


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

A show doesn't really have any relevance on when you go into labour, and things do sound like a normal show, however, it wouldn't do any harm just tO get checked again, just due to it still going on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Emilycaitlin

I went for checks and was admitted overnight. They found no infection and cervix still closed but its 2 weeks tomorrow and bloody discharge still coming everyday! They said its not common but can happen and as long as baby is good and moving plenty then not to worry.

I am due in 2 wks now so guess its just a waiting game. 

Thanks for your advice and it put my mind at rest to go hospital.


----------

